# 360er Radiador ausreichend ?



## JuNiioR (10. Juni 2017)

Hallu,

ich überlege mir zum ersten Mal eine Custom Wasserkühlung zusammenzubauen.

Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage ob ein 360er Radi ausreichend ist für eine GTX 1080ti Strix und einen i7 5930K.
Beides ist stark übertaktet. Die ASUS Karte läuft mit 2063Mhz bei 330W Powertarget und der i7 läuft mit 1,250V bei 4,4GHZ.

Mein Gehäuse ist ein 780T von Corsair. Der Radiator Support von dem Gehäuse lässt nur höchstens einen 360er Radi im Deckel und einen in der Front zu.

Reicht ein 360er Radiator um beides KOmponenten gut zu kühlen ?

Dies hier wäre mein Wunsch-Radiator :

EK Water Blocks EK-CoolStream XE 360

Zusätzlich würde ich auch die Vardar Lüfter von EKWB kaufen.
Die sollen ja sehr gut sein oder würde ich mit Noisblocker eLoop lüftern bessere ERgebnisse erzielen ?

Vielen dank schonmal für die Antworten.


----------



## GrueneMelone (10. Juni 2017)

2x 360er würden reichen!!! Ein 360er ist zu wenig! Kannst mit 80  bis 120 W TDP pro 120er Radi rechnen.


----------



## drstoecker (10. Juni 2017)

Unter 2 würde ich nicht gehen, intern ist eh schon so eine Sache evtl. Wäre eine externe Lösung was für dich!


----------



## razzor1984 (10. Juni 2017)

Bei der HW wenn man nicht gerade ein üppiges budget hat und es leise haben möchte  --> Mora extern, schläuche EK ZMT oder Norrprene (Weichmacherfrei) oder Mayhems (wenig weichmacher)


----------



## HisN (10. Juni 2017)

Definiere "ausreichend".
Wir wissen nicht ob Du 60° Wassertemperatur als "ausreichend" empfindest.
Auch wissen wir nicht, ob Dich auf 100% röhrende Lüfter stören.
Und wir haben keine Ahnung davon ob Du bei 17° im Kellerloch oder bei 35° unter dem Dach sitzt, was maßgeblich die Dimensionierung einer Wakü beeinflussen würde.

Faustregel ist ein 120er Radi pro 100W abzuführende Leistung.
Du hast da 700W im Maximum. Rechne.


----------



## JuNiioR (10. Juni 2017)

Nun danke für die Hilfe.
Theoretisch würde ja ein 2. 360er Radi in der Front verbaut werden.

Schaltet man dann beide radis quasi direkt hintereinander im Kreislauf? 

Sprich :

Pumpe / Reservoir -> gpu Block -> CPU Block -> Radiator 1 -> Radiator 2 -> pumpe / Reservoir.

Oder: 

Pumpe / Reservoir -> gpu Block -> Radiator 1 -> CPU Block -> Radiator 2 -> pumpe / Reservoir


----------



## NatokWa (10. Juni 2017)

CPU kommt vor GPU , produziert weniger Hitze .... ansonsten passt das erste Setup am besten .
Du solltest aber wirklich über einen MoRa nachdenken ..... du siehst mein Sys in der SIg ? Ich habe 2 280'er Radis die 60mm Dick sind (Entsprechen damit eher 4x280'er Optimistisch gerechnet) + einen 360'er "Standart" verbaut , unter Last ist mein Wasser NACH den Radis so bei 35° , das ist noch weit entfernt von dem was manch anderer mit WaKü erreicht , aber ICH kann damit leben . Was willst DU ??


----------



## JuNiioR (10. Juni 2017)

Ok dann muss ich meine Skizze nochmal überdenken  
Danke.

Am Ende möchte ich einfach ein leises System das die Komponenten auf höchstens 50C lässt.

Und intern wäre mir das ganze schon lieber, aus Platzgründen und vor allem gefällt mir das optisch einfach besser.

Der oben im anfangspost verlinkte Radiator 2x ( der is ja auch schon ziemlich dick)  und dazu insgesamt 6x vardar oder 6x NB eLoop Lüfter sollten doch genug sein um das ganze unter 50C und leise zu halten oder?


----------



## Threshold (10. Juni 2017)

Kauf dir einen 280er für die CPU und einen 420er für die GPU.
Dann zwei unabhängige Kreisläufe betreiben.


----------



## JuNiioR (10. Juni 2017)

In das Gehäuse passt kein 420er ;<


----------



## HisN (10. Juni 2017)

Deshalb raten Dir ja einige hier dazu extern zu bauen.
Z.b. einen Mora oder einen Gigant.

Klar, Du möchtest es gerne intern haben ... aber wenn der Platz nicht reicht.
Neues Gehäuse oder extern.

Du kannst natürlich erst mal schauen wie weit Du kommst, wenn Du intern baust. Ein Custom-Loop lässt sich ja ohne weiteres erweitern, z.b. durch einen weiteren Radiator auf dem Dach vom Gehäuse oder halt extern an der Wand.

Wir wissen ja immer noch nicht wie bei Dir in der Buchte die Zimmertemperatur aussieht.
Ich selbst hab z.b. einen 3360er Radiator, und im Hochsommer, wenn ich 35° Zimmertemperatur habe, dann reicht selbst der nicht aus, um meine Komponenten unterhalb von 50° zu halten, wenn ich eine (für mich) angenehme Lautstärke einstelle. Einfach dadurch dass ich etwa 15° Delta Wasser-Komponente bei der Graka habe. Und 35° Raum zu 50° Komponente, sind genau diese 15°. D.h. selbst wenn mein Radiator unter Last nur 3K Delta Luft/Wasser stemmt (was bei auf 100% laufenden Lüftern möglich wäre), dann wären das ja 3° über 50.


----------



## razzor1984 (10. Juni 2017)

HisN - spricht es an, deine Umgebungstemperatur ist variabel, man merkt erst im sommer ob ein loop gut dimensioniert ist ! Nur für deine vorstellung von max 50 grad brauchst du Fläche und das massssssig (vor allem auch leise)
Wenn du genug budget hast dann kannst du den loop so konzipieren, dass du intern das maximale Kontingent an Radiatoren verbaust.Extern hast du zb einen Mora den du bei bedarf mit Schnellkupplungen deine loop hinzufügst.

Begonnen habe ich damals mit einen 360er slim für die damalige HW im loop  ein 1055t auf 3,8  - 3,9ghz bei 1,45 bis 1,5vcore.
Dann später die 6950@shaderunlock hinzugefügt, geglaubt habe ich dass ein zusätzlicher 140er es stemmen kann  - 
Mein wasser hatte Temperaturen die man durchaus als ungesund betrachten kann  - (Sommer Umgebungstemperatur ~30 grad)
Später einen 200er dazugesteckt (alles intern) nur das war alles suboptimal - 200er lüfis haben wenig druck und die radiatoren sind intern verbaut .....

Neu HW viel wenig Watt loop ist angewachsen - 360er+140+200+420 = für mich ist das jetzt leise auch im sommer  - bei 25 grad raumtemperatur wirds wasser nicht wärmer als 31 bis max 32 grad lüfis bis 5v 

Edit: Bei einer Wakue kann man nie genug Fläche haben


----------



## JuNiioR (10. Juni 2017)

Puh also mittlerweile hab ich das Gefühl als wäre das ne schlechte Idee von mir  
Hab mir jetz mal alles bei caseking zusammengestellt mit 2x radis,  6 Lüftern usw usw. Und komme alles in allem auf 730 Euro.

Das geht sicherlich noch den ein oder andren Euro billiger aber das is mir dann doch zu viel ehrlich gesagt.


----------



## razzor1984 (10. Juni 2017)

Mora - je nach baugröße 120er/140er Fans - Artic F12/F14 das ist P/L  keiner hat gesagt das Wakue "billig" ist


----------



## JuNiioR (10. Juni 2017)

Vielleicht spar ich mir erstmal den CPU Teil und versuche es mit nem fetten 360er für die Grafikkarte.
Das muss doch reichen verflucht


----------



## razzor1984 (10. Juni 2017)

Denke mit ~ 500 euro muss ein Mora mit 9x120er drinn sein + CPU & GPU -stells dir mal zam - artic F12 fans


----------



## JuNiioR (10. Juni 2017)

Wo stell ich diesen Kasten bloß hin  

Gibs noch was beim Mora zu beachten? 
Staubfilter,  standfuss etc.?

Reicht so eine pumpe / Reservoir kombo von ekwb Aus? 

EK-XRES 140 Revo D5 PWM (incl. pump)  – EK Webshop


----------



## razzor1984 (10. Juni 2017)

Stand füße wenn man ihn nicht irgendwo montiert, manche schnallen sich den auch auf dieSeite oder wie ich arbeitet man in schritten, wenn der Platz intern nicht ausreicht wanderen die Radiatoren auf die Seite 
Wenn du jetzt mit Filter anfänst dann wirds knapp mit dem budget - einfach ausblasen sollt er zu verstaubt sein  ist eh extern

Pumpe ist eine modifizierte D5 die hat genug leistung !
Welche fragen sind noch offen ? Stell mal einen warenkorb zusammen


----------



## JuNiioR (10. Juni 2017)

Hm.. Ich komm trotzdem auf über 700 Kohlen xd 

Gpu Block 150 Euro ( phanteks glacier). Weil man bei diesem die original backplate verwenden kann.

Pumpe Res kombo 140 Euro.
Mora 170 Euro 
Lüfter 90 Euro 
CPU Block 70 Euro ( ek Supremacy) 

Und halt die fittings,  Schläuche,  Flüssigkeit ;<


----------



## razzor1984 (10. Juni 2017)

Bei welchen shop ? Bei den fittings nimm das billigste schau nur auf verschaubare mit überwurf (quetscher) + destiliertes wasser reicht


----------



## JuNiioR (10. Juni 2017)

Caseking.

Bin jetz bei 680 Euro.
Hab aber auch 2L Flüssigkeit für insgesamt 50 Euro drin.
Wie viel werd ich wohl brauchen? 

Ach und wie schließ ich am besten die 9 Lüfter an?


----------



## razzor1984 (10. Juni 2017)

2 Liter für 50 euro ? - Wucher - kauf dir G48 und verdünne es 1:15 // 1:20 oder Destwasser

Gibts viele optionen FanController T-Balancer/miniNG oder die billigste Lüftersteuerung die du bekommen kannst 3pin auf 3x3 pin davon 3 stück steurst du pro kanal 3 Lüfter. 
Irgendwann wirst du eh beim Aquero enden 

Schau mal wie viel der Warenkorb bei Aquatuning kostet - da sind die Fans um einiges billiger - Arctic Fan F12 PWM Rev. 2 ( 120x120x25mm ) | Lufter | Luftkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## JuNiioR (10. Juni 2017)

Ok ich wühle mich mal durch für Shops.
Mal sehen was ich noch rausholen kann  

Vielen Dank!


----------



## drstoecker (10. Juni 2017)

JuNiioR schrieb:


> Caseking.
> 
> Bin jetz bei 680 Euro.
> Hab aber auch 2L Flüssigkeit für insgesamt 50 Euro drin.
> ...



9lüfter kannste mit nem aquacomputer splitty steuern, hab schon mit 6küftern am laufen.


----------



## JuNiioR (10. Juni 2017)

bei caseking gibs 3x BitFenix SPectre 120mm für grad mal 12 Euro.

Hat jemand mit diesen Erfahrung ?
SInd die zu EMpfehlen für den Preis ?


----------



## razzor1984 (10. Juni 2017)

Die haben ein FDB lager - ist schon mal gut  - Geizhalsbewertung sind auch positiv - für fast 4 euro das stück ok 
Über die Regelbarkeit habe ich jetzt kein infos sprich ab wie viel volt springen die Lüfter an.
Den Druck könnte man mit gummi frames erhöhen nur das ist alles keine P/L mehr du musst effizient vorgehen mit deinem Budget 

BitFenix Spectre schwarz, 120mm Bewertungen | Geizhals Deutschland
BitFenix.com >> Products >> Accessories >> Spectre


----------



## JuNiioR (10. Juni 2017)

alles in allem bin ich jetz bei 650 Euro.

Das meiste davon ist trotzdem bei Caseking 

Hab die mal lieb angeschrieben ob man als langjähriger und spendabler kunde nich doch ein wenig Rabatt bekommen könnte. Wenn ich das ganze auf ca 600 euro reduzieren kann dann wird nächstes Wochenende gebastelt 

Danke für die ausführliche Hilfe , besonders DIR Razzor ! Auch wenn ich mir jetz diesen Mora irgendwo hinpflanzen muss wegen dir  

Aber da ich halt bisher von Wasserkühlungen absolut keine Ahnung hatte , geh ich da lieber auf Andere ein.

Dankeschön ^-^


----------



## razzor1984 (10. Juni 2017)

Bitte   -  poste noch deinen Wahrenkorb - schau dass du ein paar winkel 90/45 grad hast einen Ablasshahn und Schläuch von Mayhems (wenig weichmacher) - Pumpe entkoppelt mit Schaumstoff oder wenns noch ins budget passt shoggy


----------



## Chukku (12. Juni 2017)

50€ für 2 Liter wäre irre.

Der billigste Ansatz wäre natürlich - wie oben schon erwähnt - G48 mit dest. Wasser.
Aber falls du das wegen der Farbe nicht machen willst, ginge auch Innovatek Protect mit destilliertem Wasser. Da kommst du dann auf ca. 10-12 € für 2 Liter.

Für Anschlüsse gibt man am Ende zwar immer mehr Geld aus, als man erwarten würde.. aber z.B. die von EKWB sind mit 4-5€ je Fitting recht günstig.
Am günstigsten (zumindest unter den qualitativ empfehlenswerten Anschlüssen) wäre theoretisch die Barrows Fittings über AliExpress.

Übrigens hättest du diesen Thread eher im Forum "erweiterbare Wasserkühlungen" erstellen sollen.. da wärst du mit Rat noch mehr zugespamt worden 


Ich für meinen Teil hätte bei deinem System übrigens keine Bedenken gehabt, das mit zwei 360ern zu kühlen.
Das wäre zwar nicht ultra silent, aber ruhig genug... hängt aber natürlich von deinen eigenen Ansprüchen ab.
Die 700W, die weiter vorne genannt wurden, halte ich aber auch für stark übertrieben... deine GPU macht 330W aus. 
Zur CPU weiss ich jetzt nichts genaues, aber ich geh mal stark davon aus, dass sie selbst stark übertaktet keine 370W abgibt.
Mit mehr als 550W würde ich bei deinem System jetzt eigentlich nicht rechnen und da wären 6 x 120m Radiatorfläche schon ganz anständig.

Ich weiß.. du hast dich eigentlich schon für den MoRa entschieden und das wäre sicher auch eine top Lösung.. aber ich stell trotzdem nochmal folgende Variante in den Raum:
EK Water Blocks Waku-Set EK-KIT P360 (337€)
plus MagiCool Copper Radiator III Ultra - 360 mm (55€)
plus PHANTEKS Glacier GTX 1080 Ti, ASUS Strix, RGB - schwarz (150€)
plus 4 x EK Water Blocks EK-ACF Fitting 13/10mm G1/4 - nickel (18€)
plus 3 x Lüfter (ca. 22€)
Plus ein bisschen Schlauch in Reserve (10€)

Macht insgesamt knapp 595€
Allerdings machts wahrscheinlich Sinn, statt der 4 normalen Fittings lieber ein paar Winkelanschlüsse einzuplanen.
Dann sinds rund 600-610€.

Wie gesagt: ich will dir den MoRa nicht ausreden, dir nur Alternativen aufzeigen.

Übrigens ist die Reihenfolge von Radiatoren, GPU Kühler und CPU Kühler vollkommen egal.
Die Temperaturdifferenz des Wassers zwischen dem "kalten" und dem "warmen" Bereich des Kreislaufs liegt vielleicht bei 2-3°.


----------

